# Films to C



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Films I'm looking forward to not everyones taste but


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

or even Films to "SEE".....bloody text speak infiltration on the forum.


----------



## MikeTurner (Aug 9, 2013)

They've just released a new rated "R" trailer for Riddick which shows a bit more violence. I think the film looks pretty cool to be honest, maybe not one to see at the cinema but definitely one to see on DVD or TV.

Here's the rated "R" trailer:





More details about Riddick:
http://www.riddick-movie.com


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

U shud C Sharknado nxt time itz on tv.

EDIT: 2nyt at midnight on SyFy. Awsum


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

m1pui said:


> U shud C Sharknado nxt time itz on tv.
> 
> EDIT: 2nyt at midnight on SyFy. Awsum


Not sure if serious.


----------



## ger1275gt (Jul 12, 2013)

Looking foward to see Riddick


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

This is what i want to"SEE"


----------



## Wingnuts (Sep 3, 2012)

not sure if its still in the cinema if not get it on dvd but grown ups 2 is hilarious 

and i really want to see that way way back aswell


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

Watched " now you see me" last night and I thought it was very good


----------

